# Reintroduction, and sincere apologies



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Howdy folks, I was away for a long time. Had personal issues to deal with.

I was waffling between putting this in the introduction section or here....Well, this was my decision.

Some of you know all too well what my one big issue was. To put a fine point on it....Hello, my name is Rob, and I'm an alcoholic. (I think officially, we're supposed to be anonymous, but that's not the kinda game I play)

I just passed 100 days sober recently. That doesn't sound like a lot, but when you realize I spent the better part of the last THIRTY years with a beer or other drink in my hand, almost every single day, well, it's pretty darned monumental.

My first real reason for this posting is to sincerely apologize to all of the folks who may have been offended with any of my drunk posts. Heck, for all intents they were ALL drunk posts before last November. I am truly sorry if anything I posted was insensitive, or torqued anyone off. It wasn't "MEANT" to be, but the other guy in my head thought it was OK or funny....

I really want to say I am sorry to those who had to put up with some of my antics at the Midwest Slingshot Tournament. I don't remember doing anything in particular (at least I didn't get punched out).

I'm hoping y'all can forgive an old drunk and understand I'm not perfect, but I am trying to change for the positive. This board has always been a highlight for me, and I really do cherish the friendships I've made here.

Here's to me actually REMEMBERING that I posted comments the next day. 

If anyone would like, feel free to reply here or PM me and I will be more than happy to make any personal amends you feel might be due to you.

Yours in sobriety,

Rob "Toolshed" Hall


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good for you Rob!! It takes a heck of a man to lay it all out there and you did just that!

Don't down play 100 days, that's a huge step forward and we all know it. I didn't see an offensive post and I really doubt you were ever malicious. Keep up the fight but don't feel you owe any of us an apology, just do what's best for you, my friend and good luck going forward!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like all good news, Rob.

Hope you get the smelter going and cast more slingshots soon!

I still enjoy the little gripper (GS-12 variant I think) I got from you in Indiana.

And hey! Welcome back, buddy!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Making Amends is one of the AA steps and you did it well. Never had the problem but did hold AA groups while working as a Youth Corrections Counselor for California Youth Authority. It only gets better from here on out. God Bless you and may The Good Lord keep and continue to grow you in His power and strength.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back Rob .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go Rob glad you are back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome back Rob!!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks y'all. This community does mean a lot to me and I really detest the thought of anyone thinking poorly of me.

Thanks for being here for me, even in the Times i was just lurking and couldn't bring my sorry butt to make comments....


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Welcome back and congratulations TS. In the end you'll be asked not what you achieved, but what you overcame. There will be honor in your response...

Hang tough.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Welcome back! Your on a good path,I closed the bottle 15 years ago and have had a better life by doing so.Much better off keeping my mind clear and I believe you will be also.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome back & congratulations on one of hopefully many milestones. Bill W & Dr Bob are good guys...


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks, it is good to know there are others here who have trudged this #@(%!&* path. I just have to remember, one day at a time, one foot in front of the other, One shot after another....(Well, SLING shot that is, hehehehehe)


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Well done! And welcome back! 100 and counting!!


----------

